# Bosch 1617 Noise Level...?



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

So I know this is a tricky question but here goes anyway...

Couple of weeks ago I picked up a brand new Bosch 1617EVS package...turned it on and it is noisier than the Triton, Ridgid and the old Craftsman.

What I mean by noisier is louder...noisier than the hum of the others.

I've spun it by hand and can feel nothing out of the ordinary, literally zero runout except for one noticeable symptom...it is squeeky when I spin it backwards. May or may not have anything to do with anything... Is there a seal anywhere...? (didn't think so)

I've already registered it, bought it a Lowes when it was on sale ($189).

I put it in my Bosch-made (RA1181) Craftsman table and it is louder than the rest...

I've done a Community Search and googled as well and most results indicate it should be quieter than most routers except the Makita...

What are your thoughts...do you think I have a problem...? The noise doesn't bother me...just want to make sure I'm not starting with a baddie...

Thanks in advance...Nick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> So I know this is a tricky question but here goes anyway...
> 
> Couple of weeks ago I picked up a brand new Bosch 1617EVS package...turned it on and it is noisier than the Triton, Ridgid and the old Craftsman.
> 
> ...


if it isn't a dry bearing it should be quieter than the Makita...
take it back to Lowes and have it defected out and exchange for a new one...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Lowes might not have any left...only had 2 when I bought it...I could wait for the replacement, it's not like I'm in a hurry for a project.

If it's a dry bearing, is there anything I can do about it...they look sealed. 

The squeak may be coming from the o-ring but not sure why it would only squeak in reverse spin...

For now just wondering...looking into this gives me more education about the router. I'm sure I will visit Lowes tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Lowes might not have any left...only had 2 when I bought it...I could wait for the replacement, it's not like I'm in a hurry for a project.
> 
> If it's a dry bearing, is there anything I can do about it...they look sealed.
> 
> ...


at least get yourself a rain check for a replacement a bit sooner than now...
nothing you can do about the bearing w/o compromising it... no point in doing anything w/ it because it's a new router..
don't jeopardize your warranty or any exchange you have open to you right now...
it may be some other quirk...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Yup...besides there's plenty of ice and snow to deal with today... 

Thanks...enjoy the rest of the holiday...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nick; I may be way off here (I don't have a Lowes anywhere near me) but I was under the impression that you were supposed to get a ticket number from Bosch, authorizing the replacement? 
To be fair to them, they should at least have a chance to replace the bearing or whatever(?)...
Having said that, they probably would prefer to do the refurbishing in-house rather than pay a subcontracted service to do it for them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Nick; I may be way off here (I don't have a Lowes anywhere near me) but I was under the impression that you were supposed to get a ticket number from Bosch, authorizing the replacement?
> To be fair to them, they should at least have a chance to replace the bearing or whatever(?)...
> Having said that, they probably would prefer to do the refurbishing in-house rather than pay a subcontracted service to do it for them.


since the router is so new it is completely acceptable to swap it out for new one...
Bosch CS will even give you this option...
Lowes sends it back to Bosch....
exchange is the fastest and easiest way to go...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

No argument there, Stick, but I thought you needed an authorization # from Bosch, first?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> No argument there, Stick, but I thought you needed an authorization # from Bosch, first?


for one you have had for a while but still in warranty...
Bosch is verywhat is easiest for you...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I went to Lowes, explained the vibration and they even swapped for another. I explained that i had registered it with Bosch and that i had purchased the extended warranty. Dept mgr said it was new enough that he would return it to Bosch as defective. The new one purrrs like a kitten...

Thanks Dan...will call Bosch tomorrow to take care of registration so next buyer doesnt run into snag with serial number...

Nick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> I went to Lowes, explained the vibration and they even swapped for another. I explained that i had registered it with Bosch and that i had purchased the extended warranty. Dept mgr said it was new enough that he would return it to Bosch as defective. The new one purrs like a kitten...
> 
> Thanks Dan...will call Bosch tomorrow to take care of registration so next buyer doesn't run into snag with serial number...
> 
> Nick


Lowes is pretty good about returning defective merchandise to the manufacturer and not putting it back on the shelf....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great service from Lowes, eh? They can't _buy_ that kind of goodwill.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Lowes is pretty good about returning defective merchandise to the manufacturer and not putting it back on the shelf....


I was thinking more about after it was reman'ed...I've dealt with the tool dept mgr to know he'll send it back. He made it real easy...refunded and repurchased so I wouldn't have problems with Lowes extended...

Some of the mgrs run their dept like it's their own store...it's appreciated...

Thanks for the advice...

I received the bushing kit and was a little disappointed with the stamped metal...has it always been like that...?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> I was thinking more about after it was reman'ed...I've dealt with the tool dept mgr to know he'll send it back. He made it real easy...refunded and repurchased so I wouldn't have problems with Lowes extended...
> 
> Some of the mgrs run their dept like it's their own store...it's appreciated...
> 
> ...


reman'd aren't given out to the retail sector...
FWIW.. I've never had an extended warranty on Bosch... never needed one either...

no on the bushings but I've never had an issue with the newer ones...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Good to know...thanks, Stick...

BTW...after assembling the edge guide and installing the dust port it looked like the Starship Enterprise... LMAO...I was flying it around the workroom...honey thought I went nuts.


----------



## Dana (Feb 13, 2015)

Still happy to see there good people out there that are willing to help. Happy to see you got your issue taken care of!


----------

